# Pets Passport 180 day Rule



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Does the 180 day rule only apply to the first time you take your pet abroad or does it apply to every occasion?

Simple question but we have had mixed info from DEFRA and our local country vet.

PS Its our cat we are taking!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*dog passport*

It is only the first time, from then on I hope to be able to keep taking my dog in and out of UK. :lol:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53247.html
This forum should help you 
I have been waiting 6 months for my dogs passport which he gets on Nov20th and then we will be free to go on holiday with him having a booster every 2-3 years (i have to discuss which with my vet)
But I have learnt through this forum that you can have the injection and go straight out but you have to be away 6 months I hadnt realized there were 2 ways to do it.
:roll:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*180 day rule*

Hi Andrew and Shirley,

We took our cat with us to Europe and used the first date he was allowed back into the UK and worked our way back from that.

He was good to go in Jan 2007, back in July so we left late April and toured for 3+ months.

He has now been to 12 different countries and loves it.

His anti-rabies injections are good for 4 years and the vet we used for tick and tapeworm gave him tablets for tapeworm and the topical treatment for ticks rather than another injection.

We thoroughly recommend a Loc8tor which has a tag that attaches to his collar and a handheld rf device. If he goes walkies or meets in with the local Tom, we can usually find him without too much hassle or stress.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> But I have learnt through this forum that you can have the injection and go straight out but you have to be away 6 months I hadnt realized there were 2 ways to do it.


Thats fine if you can be sure of being away for 6 months.
Think the unthinkable?? Vehicle wright- off or person ill and urgent return to UK within the 6 months - what happens to animals then??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Passport*

Hi

I agree with the above post. If something goes wrong and you have to rush home, your pet could end up in quarantine.

My personal view is that pet passport should be at such a stage to allow travel immediately in both directions.

Russell


----------

